# Hello everyone



## Jinxybomb (Jun 6, 2019)

31 and I’ve been married 13 years to my high school sweetheart. We've only ever been with each other and for the most part no problems. I’ve recently had a lot of issues with my uterus and there’s a good chance I’ll have my uterus taken out soon. I’ve always wanted a child and he’s content with just us and the dog. I’ve been on a strong hormone therapy recently for my health issues and all of a sudden I feel like he’s going to cheat one me. My husband has never done anything to warrant clues of cheating but I have a new coworker who was just cheated on, and I hear about it all day. His work schedule has changed and now he wants to go to the gym at night and that bothers me. All of sudden I’m noticing all these things and idk if it’s the hormones or what? Lost here.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Jinxybomb said:


> 31 and I’ve been married 13 years to my high school sweetheart. We've only ever been with each other and for the most part no problems. I’ve recently had a lot of issues with my uterus and there’s a good chance I’ll have my uterus taken out soon. I’ve always wanted a child and he’s content with just us and the dog. I’ve been on a strong hormone therapy recently for my health issues and all of a sudden I feel like he’s going to cheat one me. My husband has never done anything to warrant clues of cheating but I have a new coworker who was just cheated on, and I hear about it all day. His work schedule has changed and now he wants to go to the gym at night and that bothers me. All of sudden I’m noticing all these things and idk if it’s the hormones or what? Lost here.


Sit him down and talk with him about you feeling like you're possibly not living up to his expectations due to the upcoming surgery and it's OK I think to mention your fears because it's happened to someone you know. You have an advantage in that there are no kids involved; if there's a serious issue you're not aware of, better to find out now. If it's something that could happen but hasn't yet, even better. 

Consider something like a weekend marriage retreat, the sort of thing where they teach you how to communicate better and enhance intimacy. If he's interested, that's a positive signal.

Hopefully it is just a reaction to your hormones. Best of luck!

By the way, if you've looked around here much, I commend you for bravery because you know you're going to get a whole lot of responses saying he's already cheating on you, he's a jerk, that the gym at night is proof, that you should get an voice-activated recorder and put it in his car. I'm praying for you that that's not needed and everything is going to work out fine and you'll laugh about this later.


----------

